# I'm a Terrorist and didn't even know it !!



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

I never post in this forum but look in here now and then and read a thread or two. This made me wonder about where the heck we are headed.

Seems our office of Homeland Defense feels Veterans and Gun Owners pose a risk and issued a intelligence assessment to the nations law Enforcement officials about this . Gee and here I thought folks in Texas yelling Secede Secede at a tea party was bad enough.. 

Do we get a Card for being forced into this new category?? Randy


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

No, I think they do that anytime there are people or group of people who pose a threat to their jackboot thug method of law enforcement. If most of them had been places I've been, they would know they were not the biggest, meanest kid on the block. The only people that seem to be under suspicion here in the US are US citizens themselves, not terrorist.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes, it is very sad they put about 1/2 the country in this group...Makes you wonder who are they fighting ...and Why?.......really scary


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Considering who is now running this country, his prior involvment and teachings from good old Rev. Wright, Saul Alinsky, Ayers and the rest of the I hate America crowd, it dosnt surprise me one bit. Napolitano with DHS is a train wreck waiting to happen, and then there is that wench Pelosi (Queen of the Libs)....the list goes on and on.....as a country..."we are so screwed" as long as the liberals control congress and the Whithouse......ukey:


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

The only people that seem to be under suspicion here in the US are US citizens themselves, not terrorist.


Really good sentence!!


----------



## FLcracker (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's a new one for you. The census bureau has been ordered (by Obama and Acorn) to GPS mark every front door in America and they are to do it in the next 90 days. If anyone refuses they can be issued a fine of $500. Considering the census is not until 2010 what is the purpose. Gov't computers are being hacked constently, so how long do you think that it will take a real terrorist group to get this info. Anyone with military experience knows the real purpose of GPS marking.

http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/10688


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I like Meat said:


> Considering who is now running this country, his prior involvment and teachings from good old Rev. Wright, Saul Alinsky, Ayers and the rest of the I hate America crowd, it dosnt surprise me one bit. Napolitano with DHS is a train wreck waiting to happen, and then there is that wench Pelosi (Queen of the Libs)....the list goes on and on.....as a country..."we are so screwed" as long as the liberals control congress and the Whithouse......ukey:


All I can say is I hope people wise up before 2010. Four years of Osama
with a Dem controlled congress would be really bad!


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*osamanation*

4 years, it only took 4 months. Saw tonight on the unbiased channel, ya that's Fox if you didn't know, that osamanation is backpeddling on spending all this tax money on? and taxing us into nothing, that in the near to long run we can't support such a deficit. What a chump. The news guy brought up a good point about when hussein's taxing and spending plan fails, he'll have a bunch of propaganda to look back on and say how he told us that it wasn't going to work. What a piece of work. He should pull that bottom lip over his head and swallow.


----------

